# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  RooTenna 14dBi 2.4G Panel Antenna

## dti

Μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση για flat panel κεραία 14 dbi, με pigtail, ενσωματωμένη σε αδιάβροχο ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί, από το γνωστό fab-corp.com.
Η συγκεκριμένη κεραία θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί με κάποιο access point σε περίπτωση που απαιτείται περιορισμένης ακτίνας κάλυψη (35 μοίρες).

_RooTenna 14dBi 2.4G Panel Antenna w/ R-SMA / R-TNC / MMCX / MC Pigtail_ 

- The antenna with a pouch - 



The RooTenna offers a compact, low profile, high performance 14dBi gain antenna coupled with a waterproof compartment to facilitate integration of various customer electronics. The customer's electronic equipment is protected within a 9" x 9" x 2" weatherproof compartment , big enough to house transceivers, access points, routers, amplifiers and other electronic equipment. 

The antenna design utilizes a suspended wire element over a solid 8.5" square backplane for consistent performance over temperature and humidity conditions. The weatherproof housing is constructed of UV stabilized ABS plastic and accommodates horizontal or vertical antenna polarity. The backplate is aluminum with stainless steel fasteners for corrosion resistance throughout many years of reliable service. The +/- 45 deg tilt bracket is galvabond steel with stainless steel fasteners. 

* 14dBi Gain 
* 9 X 9 X 2 inches Weatherproof Radio Compartment 
* 35 deg Vertical or Horizontal Polarization 
* Outside dimensions 10.75 X 10.75 X 4 inches 

Click here for more information on this antenna!

Regular Price: $ 55.95
*Your Price: $ 49.00* 

Εγώ λέω να χτυπήσω μία καθώς η τιμή της είναι πολύ δελεαστική!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Θα ήθελα και εγώ μια για καθαρά δοκιμαστικούς λόγους αν είναι εφικτό να την πληρώσω 01 Απριλίου γιατί είναι off-budget αυτού του μήνα.  ::

----------


## jstiva

> Μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση για flat panel κεραία 14 dbi, με pigtail, ενσωματωμένη σε αδιάβροχο ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί, από το γνωστό fab-corp.com.
> Η συγκεκριμένη κεραία θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί με κάποιο access point σε περίπτωση που απαιτείται περιορισμένης ακτίνας κάλυψη (35 μοίρες).
> 
> _RooTenna 14dBi 2.4G Panel Antenna w/ R-SMA / R-TNC / MMCX / MC Pigtail_ 
> 
> - The antenna with a pouch - 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


θέλω και εγω 1! Εχεις ΡΜ!

----------

